# New 92fs w/Custom Grips



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here a couple of pictures of my new 92FS with Custom Grips. Hopefully I will get to shoot it this weekend. Love the feell of it. Hopefully, it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. I am sure you will enjoy the 92FS.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

yes...looks great! Where did you get the grips?


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

On Gunbroker.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice Gun


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Man that is a good looking gun! Usually I prefer black, but that is just beautiful!


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

VasSigmeister said:


> Man that is a good looking gun! Usually I prefer black, but that is just beautiful!


I agree. I think it is the grips that sets it off more than normal.... Still looking for a nice set of Rosewood grips as well.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, awesome grips!! tell more about them:watching:


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> Wow, awesome grips!! tell more about them:watching:


Found them on Gunbroker. A guy in KY takes grips made by other manufacturers and adds the medallions. He has several different ones. With USMC, Navy, Army, Masonic, etc. Do a search and you will see. I think he might even be a member here.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hunter08

Here is my Beretta 92F with Rosewood grips.










I liked mine, but went back to my stock black for most of my shooting.

:smt1099


----------

